# Iv'e Made A New Discovery!!!



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

when i was rearranging stuff in my oscars tank i noticed that the male lost a few of his scales (i think from around his head) and i took it out and i noticed that it was as hard and the stuff my finger nails are made out of (forgot what its called) and about the size of my pinky finger its odd dont ye think?


----------

